# My Neighbors Found This Dog Dumped On



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Awwww....

I'll take him.

"Wait!" "Ouch!" "Damn it, honey! Stop hitting me!"

Okay, maybe next time. Sorry, but Jake is still eating the house and the DW said "NO!!" to more dogs until he's under control. Great looking pooch, however!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Awww...he looks like a very sweet boy








Shame on whoever abandoned him!








Do your neighbors plan to keep him or find him a home?


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Looks like some pitbull in there. Good lookin dog.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Anyone have a vet or local shelter check for a "chip" for ID?

People who do crap like this are the worst!!

Bob


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we already did the chip thing and the vet and yes, he is chipped. The story:

The vet didn't recognize the chip company but gave me the info. The local shelter wasn't open so I couldn't ask them. I came home and got on the computer and within half hour I had the info. He was born in Januaury and listed as boxer...hmmmm...someone being sneaky I think. He is registered to local gal who I called. The story is that she lost her 2 dogs on the 4th of July and couldn't find them and went to shelter and got 2 more. The other one is a Shepherd. After a few weeks she found her dogs and now had 4. Her orginal 2 didn't like Jack and were always after hem and he'd roll on his back and true to his apparent nature, be completely submissive. Then the shepard started jumping the 7 foot fence. They had their hands full with dogs and a friends son really wanted Jack, so she let him have him. 
According to the son, he ended having to move and couldn't keep dog so he gave him to a friend and THAT friend must have dumped him. Whatever.








I told the lady the dogs chip info is in her name and something needs to be done with him as my neighbors just can't keep him. He's loving and wants to play so bad but he's big, he needs a guy who can play with him. I talked to Rose last night and she said that the only place she MIGHT be able to put him is with a neighbor will keep him in a cage until another home could be found. Sounds like the pound might be better. Rose was suppose to call me back last night and didn't.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> we already did the chip thing and the vet and yes, he is chipped. The story:
> 
> The vet didn't recognize the chip company but gave me the info. The local shelter wasn't open so I couldn't ask them. I came home and got on the computer and within half hour I had the info. He was born in Januaury and listed as boxer...hmmmm...someone being sneaky I think. He is registered to local gal who I called. The story is that she lost her 2 dogs on the 4th of July and couldn't find them and went to shelter and got 2 more. The other one is a Shepherd. After a few weeks she found her dogs and now had 4. Her orginal 2 didn't like Jack and were always after hem and he'd roll on his back and true to his apparent nature, be completely submissive. Then the shepard started jumping the 7 foot fence. They had their hands full with dogs and a friends son really wanted Jack, so she let him have him.
> According to the son, he ended having to move and couldn't keep dog so he gave him to a friend and THAT friend must have dumped him. Whatever.
> ...


Wow...
Any breed rescue groups? Boxer, huh? Looks more bull terrier....
Quite a story, rather convoluted, and a lot of "cya".
Bob


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

yes, we are looking into rescue too. Really, you think he's NOT pit??


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

He looks like a boxer bully mix to me. Look at his toes... white "soxs" - typical boxer markings, along with the high belly. His head & chest say more bull mastiff to me (square & wide), but it could be bull terrier. The coloring says boxer or bull mastiff. If he is not wired up all the time I would say he has something big (mastiff) in him because boxers are wired up 24/7.

I would also check into a local mastiff rescue... he looks like he might be a mix.

Also, if he truly does not have a home to go to, please let me know. I know some people down here that do rescue that could probably help facilitate a place for him


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> yes, we are looking into rescue too. Really, you think he's NOT pit??


Now see, I don't know if you're funnin' with me....pit bull terrier....

YIKES! Ummmmm....


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sounds like the Pit that was dropped off at the Fruit Stand in Pasco that attacked and killed the owners cat.

Human Society won't take him though with your research they might.

Try Pet Over Population.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> Sounds like the Pit that was dropped off at the Fruit Stand in Pasco that attacked and killed the owners cat.
> 
> Human Society won't take him though with your research they might.
> 
> Try Pet Over Population.


what do you mean it sounds like the same dog? is there a picture I can see for comparison?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Nevermind, I found the story in the newspaper archives, that dog was a girl. This dog is a boy, DEFINENTLY a boy if you catch my drift









*Family that lost cat receives kittens *

*By the Herald staff *
var comments_story_id = 294265;The family holding onto a stray dog after it mortally wounded their cat received about 100 calls Tuesday from people offering to give them cats to replace the one they lost.

The family, Phil and Marissa Schmitt and their four boys, accepted two kittens Tuesday morning and doesn't need any more, Phil Schmitt said.

But the family still has the dog and hopes to find someone who will take it.

The former owner who had an identification chip put in the dog contacted the Schmitts to explain his side of the story. The man said he originally got her from the pound and also had her vaccinated and spayed, Schmitt said.

But he couldn't housebreak the dog, and it killed a cat that belonged to his girl-friend, so he tried to give her away.

About six people responded to his ad, but the dog -- a Labrador mix -- looked like a pit bull, so they weren't interested. Finally, a couple who said they were from a farm near Walla Walla said they would take it, the man told Schmitt.

Schmitt said he believes the dog was dumped on property he rents north of Pasco sometime Sunday evening.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Didn't mean the SAME dog meant same circumstances and lame story lol


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

The brendal pattern is typical of many breeds. I still think he's mostly Pit Bull. He looks very much like the ones the thugs around here walk on big thick chains to look cool and then fight in the back yards on the weekends.--Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Did the family or kid live in Pasco? I think Pasco had passed an ordinance that Pit owners must have insurance and some other things that many didn't realize and it got expensive on them fast, as they get turned in they get abandoned my the owners.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I don't know where he lived. But my neighbor went to Petsmart last night to find a better collar and while there started talking to one of the employees. Ironically that employee had HER pit there at work with her, a spayed female. So my neighbor got Jack and they let the dogs meet, the other dog owner wanted to know how Jack was with other Pits. They dogs were soon licking each others faces. The gal works with a gal that does Pit rescues and has 13 of them but can't take anymore. However, this gal has a friend, a correction officer, to whom she emailed pics of Jack and this guy wants him. So we are going to go meet him and check out what kind of home Jack would have, etc etc. He is going this weekend to buy doggie supplies and we are hoping he'll come by and get acquainted with Jack. Hopefully, this story will have a happy ending. He is such a sweet loving dog and he deserves a good home. The guy has already said he's going to have him neutered right away.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Sounds like things are finally looking up for Jack








I hope this arrangement works out for him...Keep us posted!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Jack met his new dad, Chris this morning, it seems to be a win win situation. He will come get him Monday and my nieghbor and I will follow him home and check out his place, ya know, gotta make sure it's all good!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Looks like they're old friends, already!!









Good for Jack!

(Be sure Chris gets that Chip info changed .... that woman has no right to him!)


----------

